# Trouble launching Abuse



## Failtacular (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently compiled a game in the ports directory called Abuse. Unlike other packages, it didn't appear in the menu of Gnome when it was finished. I tried to launch it from terminal and got this message: 
	
	



```
Added himem block (3072000 bytes)
Memory available : 3071864
Abuse-SDL 0.7.0
 Abuse (Version 2.00)
Sound : Enabled
Specs : main file set to abuse.spe
Protocol Installed : UNIX generic TCPIP
Lisp : 529 symbols defined, 99 system functions, 321 pre-compiled functions
(load "abuse.lsp") [................................        ]BOSS_ANT
 has no value

type q to quit
1. Break>
```

Nothing else happened. So, I went into /usr/local/bin and tried launching the program with the file manager, but nothing happened. Does anyone know how I can get this to work?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you also install games/abuse_sdl?


----------



## fwaggle (Jun 30, 2010)

Failtacular said:
			
		

> BOSS_ANT has no value



That's an error. See section #7 here: http://www.sourcefiles.org/Games/Action/Jump_and_Run/abuse_sdl-0.7.0.tar.bz2.shtml

Hope that helps.


----------



## Failtacular (Jun 30, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Did you also install games/abuse_sdl?



Yes, I did. In fact, you have to install that first.


----------

